# ROO - Roots Sustainable Agricultural Technologies



## System (13 October 2017)

Roots Sustainable Agricultural Technologies is an agricultural technology company focused on developing, producing and commercialising precision agriculture technologies that help:

• plants address difficult weather conditions via root zone heating and cooling;
• improve crop yields;
• improve fertilization methods by the cooling and heating of roots; and
• provide water from humidity, combined with roots cooling, in order to improve crop yield for irrigation purposes, in a cost effective and environmentally sustainable manner.

The Company's key business is the sale of root zone heating and cooling systems to greenhouse farmers and the development and commercialisation of irrigation by condensation irrigation systems with combined fertilisation and heating/cooling roots zone management.

It is anticipated that ROO will list on the ASX during October 2017.

http://rootssat.com


----------



## barney (7 November 2019)

No talk on this one.  Happened across it the other day and curious on the Volume increase.

Recent cap raise at 0.043 so maybe just a bit of liquidation going on.

Their technology involves reducing water consumption while increasing the yield of plants etc (including cannabis flower - topical)

The Chart looks like a war zone … but sometimes the phoenix rises from the ashes … watching


----------



## frugal.rock (28 August 2020)

I guess we will get some more talk now will we.
Seriously, plant based meat.
Yum.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> I guess we will get some more talk now will we.
> Seriously, plant based meat.



surely you underestimate this reincarnation
It's the *TRIFECTA*


> Strategic ‘Buy now- Pay later’ marketing and sales agreement secured with Amir Ltd - one of Israel’s largest retail and wholesale agricultural chains



+ BNPL
+ Foreign entity (Convenience listing)

_- am I reading it right? 120million shares on issue, 157 mill to be issued and 137million traded today!!_


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 August 2020)

Roots , eh. Don't laugh. If it puts one leg over 0.03 on Monday it may be worthwhile having a go. 

Some firm resistance there from Sister Zerotri. 

Last:
0.025
Change:




	

		
			
		

		
	
 +0.002
Open:
0.025
High:
0.03
Low:
0.024
Volume:
147,844,995







gg


----------



## frugal.rock (28 August 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Roots , eh. Don't laugh.




No wombat jokes GG ?


----------



## frugal.rock (3 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> surely you underestimate this reincarnation
> It's the *TRIFECTA*



Giddy up


Garpal Gumnut said:


> If it puts one leg over 0.03 on Monday it may be worthwhile having a go.



Well, it got all both legs over with the head nearly bumping 0.05
Quite a show.
I wonder when the next performance may be? Quite enjoyed the last, although I didn't expect the crowd to get so rowdy...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 September 2020)

don't lose your balls going over the barbwire fence

6 month. daily. volume. Nup


----------



## frugal.rock (1 December 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> don't lose your balls going over the barbwire fence



Scrotum intact. Phew!
Re-entered ROO recently.
I like the tech and hope they can get some good growth. The potential is there, comes down to marketing and sales though.
Hoping today's bar turns into a trend. Need a bit more volume, but I reckon it shouldn't be too long before it's hopping again.

1 December 2020 
Roots Broadens European Footprint with LOI for the Balkans 

• LOI signed with Avital COO, a large agriculture and water treatment technology provider with an  
established customer base in Serbia and other Balkan nations

• LOI to progress RZTO and heat exchange probe technology demonstration at a commercial blueberry farm in Serbia which is a major producer of blueberries cultivating over 500 tonnes per annum 

• Broadens Roots’ presence in Europe considerably – now represented in Italy, Spain, the Balkans with more markets earmarked

• Development aligned with strategy of pilot trials followed by commercial orders in said territory

3 month chart


----------



## frugal.rock (2 December 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Hoping today's bar turns into a trend. Need a bit more volume, but I reckon it shouldn't be too long before it's hopping again.



Seems as if ROO does want to have a hop. Volume up, gaining momentum.
This may be another chance for a breakout ?
Not investment advice. 
1 month chart showing today's bar forming.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 December 2020)

ROO is another beneficiary of CBD status change:

• _The UN decision recognizes Cannabis’ medical potential more than 60 years after its classification in the most restrictive IV category  _
_ • Roots’ Chairman Boaz Wachtel was a steering committee member of ENCOD “The European Coalition for Just and effective drug policies”, one of the NGO’s instrumental in changes Medical Cannabis’ classification  
• The Cannabis sector is Roots’ largest market for its proprietary RZTO technology  _
_ • Significant ramp up in industry activity anticipated; Roots strong positioned with market leading technology to benefit_


----------



## finicky (4 December 2020)

*Roots Sustainable Agriculture Technologies (ASX: ROO)*
Israel-based Roots Sustainable Agriculture Technologies is developing and commercialising disruptive technologies to address critical agricultural problems such as plant climate management and the shortage of water for irrigation.

The company’s proprietary Root Zone Temperature Optimisation (RZTO) system is based on the concept that soil maintains a relatively stable temperature at a depth of a few metres, with the underground temperature being colder during the summer and hotter during the winter than the top soil temperature.

Roots’ system involves heating the root zone during winter and cooling it in summer to maintain a stable and favourable range all year round.

In mid-2018, Roots signed a deal with American Farms Consulting LLC to install its licenced technology to assist cannabis growers for the legal industry in Washington State.

According to Roots, the open-field pilot program resulted in a 40-272% increase in average plant wet weight of eight strains of heated medical cannabis.

Further results published in February 2019 showed the heating technology more than doubled the cannabis yield, with the average dried untrimmed bud and leaf weight of heated plants being more than 200% higher than the unheated control crop.

During the December 2018 quarter, the company also saw the first commercial sale of its RZTO technology for medical cannabis in Israel, which is a fully legal medical jurisdiction.









						Cannabis stocks on the ASX: The Ultimate Guide
					

In this report on ASX listed cannabis stocks we cover which companies seek to commercialise cannabis and medical marijuana, including a market overview.




					smallcaps.com.au


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 December 2020)

Quite an interesting technology.

Although I must admit if I needed medical cannabinoids I’d get the proper stuff which is a craft industry and increasingly being legalised worldwide.

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (5 December 2020)

Posts by Dona and finicky detailing Fridays announcement, with thanks.
30 day chart below with resultant bar and intraday showing consolidation.

There was some solid consolidation on 0.029 for the latter half of the Friday, probably enough to indicate a potential further run, however that's a wait and see game for Monday.
The systems traders may give cannabis related stocks another spurt next week.


----------



## frugal.rock (7 December 2020)

7 December 2020 
New RZTO cannabis contract secured as sales pipeline builds  
Pursuing Israel-UAE-Bahrain opportunities following Israel-UAE  
Peace Deal 

• A$58,000 sales contract for over 1,000 heat exchange probe units with My Green Fields cannabis farm in Northern Israel; More sales in cannabis sector anticipated near term  

• Technology to be deployed to drive plant yield – test work has shown over 20% yield increase in cannabis while THC levels remain constant 

• Sales follow recent regulatory shifts including UN decision to reclassify cannabis and CJEU ruling unlocking European market  

• Business development initiatives to unlock broader Middle East market underway – Roots selected to present technology to Bahrain’s Minister of Industry


----------



## frugal.rock (11 December 2020)

11 December 2020 
New Californian partner signed  
targeting cannabis sector 
 Agreement to integrate Root Zone Temperature Optimisation (RZTO) and heat exchange stub  
technology into Humboldt’s smart agricultural (SmartAg) offering 
 SmartAg solution allows growers to wirelessly monitor soil temperature, moisture levels,  
weather station data and activate various technology at remote locations  
 Humboldt have an established customer base in California with large exposure to the cannabis  
sector 
 Roots has strong global footprint in the cannabis sector including California 
 First trial deployment to commence in January 2021 with leading cannabis industry participant  
 Following previous successful cannabis sales globally and in California, this agreement  
strengthens Roots’ cannabis market penetration especially.


----------

